# Il sosia italiano di Jason Momoa



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

*Al minuto 0:18*






@Ginevra65 è per te, nel 1986 in Italia già c'era!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Al minuto 0:18*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uguale uguale


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2019)

Non ho mai capito questo apprezzamento per Momoa. È un rappresentante esagerato di caratteristiche maschili così come sono intese dai bambini, un po’ come potrebbe esserlo Jessica Rabbit di quelle femminili, solo che lei la disegnano così.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2019)

Un che ce l'ha a parer mio. Momoa è la versione patinata moderna, questo è l'originale made in Italy


----------

